# Preference? Take-Down vs One piece recurve



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Me -

As car trunks get smaller and smaller, I'm appreciating T/D bows more and more. Ease of transportation, and the ability to change draw weights and bow lengths are T/Ds biggest advantages. There really aren't too many down sides. If you're worried about the T/D having a "weak link" in the coupling mechanism, don't. Sure it's another part that "can" fail, but with most T/D bows, a limb will delaminate before a coupling fails 

You really don't have to break the bank (and REALLY SHOULDN'T) on your first bows. If you can tell us what kind of "target" archery you're thinking about, and the bows that you think you'll like, we could help make suggestions.

Viper1 out.


----------



## ME2003 (Jan 15, 2006)

Viper1 said:


> Me -
> 
> You really don't have to break the bank (and REALLY SHOULDN'T) on your first bows. If you can tell us what kind of "target" archery you're thinking about, and the bows that you think you'll like, we could help make suggestions.
> 
> Viper1 out.


Thanks for the info! Regarding your question on kind of target archery.... I probably don't even know enough yet to answer the question correctly.
We have an indoor target range in our city that we will be investigating... and maybe taking lessons at. Then just see where it takes us....


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Personally, I couldn't imagine buying another one-piece recurve. Yes, I own several of them now. But they're older bows that I've had for a long time. All of the recurves I've bought or made over the last several years have been takedowns for the reasons Viper listed. 

In addition to what he's already posted, takedowns generally have more mass weight than one-piece recurves, which translates into a little more stability. Being able to break a bow down into three pieces is also huge advantage from a traveling standpoint, whether you're driving to the local archery range, backpacking into the Rockies or flying on an airplane.

If you're looking for inexpensive starter recurves that are takedowns I'd highly suggest giving the Quinn line of bows a look. They run $200-$300, if memory serves. Just plug "Quinn" into the search function of this site for more information.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Me -

Looks like you've done some research already! Definately go to that range and see what's going on. Hopefully there will be a few stickbow shooters there. If not, ask around and see if there's a "trad" night or some such. Most important thing about a first bow, other than NOT getting one that too heavy in draw weight, is that it really has to appeal to you and your hubby on some level, else you won't want to play with it.

Don't rule anything "in" or "out" at first, there's a lot of stuff out there, and happily most if it is good. So like you said, get your feet wet and see where it takes you.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

as a pref. i like one piece. i hate having to readjust bh ever time i take the string off. but thats cuz im just lazy


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Zen,

Leave the string slid down on both limbs. Take them off the riser and set them next to each other without either of them over, which would cause the string to twist or untwist accordingly. To re-install the limbs, just reverse the previous directions.

There's no need to recheck your brace height if you remove and replace the limbs in such a way as to not effect the number of twists in the string.


----------



## hoot gibson (Jun 8, 2004)

hi guys , i have a couple old bear target bows , and 2 old hoyt metal riser takedowns , the bears are one piece , the weight on all 4 are about the same . but i do know the hoyts realy seem to shoot better than the one piece bears. one of my hoyts is 44 lbs , i would not be afraid to take this bow deer hunting .. hoot


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

*Bear T/Ds Forever!!!*

It's really a matter of personal taste. I've always like the Bear T/D because it takes no tools to take it down or put it back together. The mechanism adds weight to the bow and seems to make it fairly stable. The grip is very narrow and shoots well for me. They're a bit spendy though and it's not the fastest stick around. I can take this bow down fairly quickly and store the parts in my over-sized back quiver and have my hands free. This has come in very handy a number of times.


----------

